# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Du lịch Bà Nà

## dulichnt

Đà Nẵng đẹp! Chỉ đơn giản vậy thôi bởi từ "đẹp" đã mang trọn vẹn ý nghĩa của nó. Năm nào cũng vậy, có điều kiện là tôi lại đến với thành phố trẻ này. Không một địa danh nào trên đất nước ta lại được thiên nhiên ban cho nhiều đặc ân như Đà Nẵng.



Đà Nẵng có biển, những bãi biển xanh trong với những resort 5 sao nằm nối đuôi nhau trên bờ cát trắng trải dài. Đà Nẵng có sông, sông Hàn với cây cầu quay độc đáo, cầu Thuận Phước văng dây qua cửa vịnh mang bán đảo Sơn Trà lại gần hơn. Và Đà Nẵng có Bà Nà - "viên ngọc khí hậu", nơi con người được hưởng cái không khí châu Âu ngay tại vùng nhiệt đới nóng ẩm. Lần đầu tôi đến đây đã 10 năm...



Những ngày cuối thu, tôi lại có dịp đến với Đà Nẵng. Vừa bước ra khỏi cổng ga nội địa của sân bay Đà Nẵng, du khách được "dí" ngay vào tay một cuốn sách đẹp giới thiệu về Bà Nà Hills với những hình ảnh và lời giới thiệu vô cùng hấp dẫn. Quả thật, du khách nào đã đến đây thì chắc chắn nên thử một lần đi cáp treo Bà Nà. Với 2 kỉ lục Guinness thế giới điều đó thật đáng để bỏ công khám phá. Sau cuộc viếng thăm ngắn gọn đến nhà người thân trong thành phố, tôi quyết định mượn chiếc xe máy để lại đến với Bà Nà.

Hành trình ký ức


Sự đổi thay của một thành phố điển hình hàng đầu về quy hoạch đô thị được minh chứng bằng con đường đưa du khách lên với Bà Nà. Không còn những cung đường vòng vo bụi mờ mịt, thay vào đó là "con đường 5 sao" chạy dài theo bờ vịnh. Vừa đi, du khách vừa ngắm nhìn từng đợt sóng tung bọt trắng xóa, nhìn lại phía xa xa là bán đảo Sơn Trà như một người khổng lồ xanh vươn mình ra biển. 17km cuối cùng để đến chân Bà Nà lại làm cho du khách ngỡ ngàng bởi cảm giác thu mình, bé nhỏ trong khí núi. Phải nói rằng, nếu bạn có một chiếc xe mui trần thì cung đường này thật đáng để vi vu.



Càng đi càng háo hức, không biết Bà Nà còn đổi thay đến mức nào. Nhớ lại chuyến đi cách đây 10 năm Bà Nà còn heo hút lắm. Để đến được chân Bà Nà gương mặt bạn đã sạm vàng cát bụi, nhưng để lên được đỉnh núi bạn còn phải là một kẻ ưa mạo hiểm. Để tiếp cận được đỉnh núi cao hơn một ngàn bốn trăm mét, du khách chẳng có lựa chọn nào khác ngoài con đường đèo 15km khúc khuỷu men theo sườn núi. Hồi đó, tôi đánh liều phi lên bằng xe máy. Một trải nghiệm thật đáng nhớ trong đời. Phong cảnh hai bên đường làm cho mọi con mắt phải trầm trồ. Một mầu xanh bạt ngàn của rừng nguyên sinh, tô điểm vào đó là những cành hoa sặc sỡ, nhìn xa xa vịnh Đà Nẵng xanh mướt. Điểm đặc biệt của Bà Nà cũng chính là nó chỉ cách biển chừng 20km. Thế nhưng vực thẳm cũng chỉ cách người có một bước chân. Hầu hết du khách lên đỉnh Bà Nà bằng ôtô, những chiếc Toyota cũ kỹ 12 chỗ quả là biết thử thách lòng dũng cảm của du khách, chẳng thế mà khi lên đến nơi qúa nửa trong số họ đều mặt xanh, nanh vàng.



Thế nhưng lần này, mọi chuyện có vẻ hoàn toàn khác. Bà Nà đón tiếp du khách của nó với một nhà ga sang trọng và hệ thống cáp treo hiện đại bậc nhất thế giới.



Xứng đáng đến từng xu



Đẳng cấp là điều đầu tiên tôi cảm nhận khi đến Bà Nà Hills. Một không gian tiếp đón sang trọng được mở ra như lời chào thân thiện của Bà Nà. Nếu ai đã từng đến Malayxia và du ngoạn lên thành phố giải trí - Genting bằng cáp treo thì có thể tự hào là ta giờ đã hơn bạn. Hệ thống cáp treo Bà Nà có tổng chiều dài 5.042m gồm 22 trụ và 94 cabin. Đây là tuyến cáp treo hiện đại bậc nhất hiện nay và đã được vinh danh 2 kỉ lục trong sách Guiness: cáp treo 1 dây dài nhất và có độ chênh giữa 2 ga cao nhất thế giới (1.291m). Tuyến cáp treo đã làm tăng sự lôi cuốn du khách lên đỉnh Bà Nà. 15 phút trong cabin cáp treo Bà Nà lên đỉnh Núi Chúa là hành trình thơ mộng nhất tôi đã từng đi. Xuất phát từ ga đón của cáp treo nằm ngay sát dòng suối Mơ ngày đêm róc rách, những chiếc cabin nhiều màu sắc đưa du khách từ cảm giác hồi hộp rồi chuyển sang lâng lâng hết sức thú vị trên đường lên đỉnh Vọng Nguyệt.



Cảm giác treo lơ lửng giữa không gian để ngắm nhìn những cảnh đẹp cứ từ từ hiện ra trước mắt thật làm cho con người ta cảm giác khoan khoái vô cùng. Ngước lên trên, một pho tượng trắng cứ thoắt ẩn thoắt hiện, nhìn xuống dưới cánh rừng nguyên sinh với những cây cổ thụ cao có khi đến cả dăm bảy chục  mét vươn mình lên kiêu hãnh đầy ấn tượng. Và cabin 8 hành khách lúc nào cũng chực ồ lên mỗi khi dòng suối Mơ trắng muốt, đổ ào ào trên những phiến đá lớn xuất hiện trong tầm nhìn. Trước kia, Bà Nà và suối Mơ là hai điểm du lịch tách biệt nhau. Thế nhưng từ khi hệ thống cáp treo hiện đại này được đưa vào hoạt động từ tháng 3/2009, hai điểm du lịch hấp dẫn của Đà Nẵng đã trở thành một. Chính điều này đã khiến cáp treo Bà Nà ăn đứt Genting trong khoản cảnh quan ngắm nhìn từ cabin.
Hệ thống cáp treo thứ hai đưa du khách từ Vọng Nguyệt lên đỉnh Núi Chúa (độ cao 1.487m). Từ đây, du khách có thể phóng tầm mắt bao quát cả một không gian rộng lớn như một bức tranh hoàn mỹ, nhiều màu sắc giữa bốn bề mây phủ điệp trùng. Chỉ tiếc là cột mốc độ cao này vẫn chỉ là một cột gạch xi măng với những chữ viết nguệch ngoạc của một anh thợ hồ "ít hoa tay", khiến nó chưa thật xứng tầm để tạo thành điểm thu hút.



Cáp treo Bà Nà đã trở thành một đặc trưng của du lịch Đà Nẵng và với 160.000 đồng bỏ ra cho một vé khứ hồi để lên chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh này thì số tiền bỏ ra đó thật xứng đáng đến từng đồng từng xu.



Quá tam ba bận


Thiên nhiên Bà Nà vẫn đép thế, từ 10 năm trước và đến nay vẫn vậy. Những đóa Cẩm Tú Cầu (chỉ mọc ở xứ lạnh) vẫn nở thắm nơi này. Những đàn khỉ tự nhiên đã thân với con người. Những du khách nhí đến Bà Nà đều rất thích thú khi tận tay đưa cho chúng đồ ăn. Và những làn hơi sương vẫn vương víu du khách chẳng khác nào như Đà Lạt, Sapa hay Tam Đảo. Thế nhưng lần này cũng như 10 năm trước lên đây, "Bà Nà của con người" vẫn chưa đối đãi với du khách một cách nồng hậu.



Trong khi những dự án được tọa lạc trên khu đất có diện tích 605ha, bao gồm các hạng mục: phòng biệt thự, bungalow, nhà hàng, khách sạn...theo kiểu Pháp cùng nhiều dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí theo tiêu chuẩn "6 sao" vẫn còn đang qúa dở dang thì những Lệ Nim, Bà Nà by night...vẫn hoạt động nhưng khâu dịch vụ và lưu trú chất lượng còn qúa kém, vẫn chẳng khác nào cái thời "trăm hoa đua nở" khi Bà Nà bị xẻ nhỏ ra để đầu tư (dù rằng giờ đây tất cả đều đã quy về một mối). Và dù những công trình lớn đang được xây dựng, trông thật đẹp đẽ và thu hút, nhưng vẫn có cái gì đó ái ngại với sự thiếu chuyên nghiệp trong việc thỏa mãn du khách, để níu chân họ lại hay ít nhất không làm phai nhạt hình ảnh một Bà Nà tươi đẹp và thực sự đã đổi thay.



Tuy phải chờ đến những khâu hoàn thiện cuối cùng của dự án trên đỉnh Núi Chúa để thực sự có thể ở lại Bà Nà dài ngày hơn, nhưng nếu chỉ đi trong ngày, đây vẫn thực sự là một điểm đến lý tưởng để hòa cùng thiên nhiên, để tận hưởng bốn mùa thay đổi trong ngày hay chỉ để ngắm cảnh Bà Nà từ hệ thống cáp treo được ghi vào kỉ lục.



Với người viết, đành hẹn lại lần thứ ba lên Bà Nà để chứng kiến một Bà Nà đẹp hơn và thân thiện hơn với du khách của mình.

----------


## bunocnong

Mơi chỉ biết qua trên mạng với tivi chưa lần nào có điều kiện để đi .Hok biết trong room này có ai đi chưa nhỉ

----------


## thuty

Phình phường thôi, đi cho biết thôi ấy mà. Mình ngồi cáp treo mấy lần nói thật chỉ sợ nó rơi  :cuoi:

----------

